# Solved: Cannot Remote Desktop Windows Server 2003



## ricktheitguy (Mar 18, 2013)

Yesterday I had no problem using Remote Desktop to connect remotely using our static IP:3389.

Today, when I try to connect using RDP, I get the message:

Remote Desktop can't connect to the remote computer for one of these reasons:

1) Remote access to the server is not enabled.

I checked and "allow remote access" is still checked at the server.

2) The remote computer is turned off.

It is not.

3) The remote computer is not available on the network.

Well, it is available within the LOCAL network, perhaps something got messed as to its exposure to the outside.

It is here that I'm not sure what to do to next.

The router is running and we are able to access the Internet from our local network.
The WAN static IP is still correct and port forwarding is still showing for ports 3389 and 3390 (we have two servers).

I've never been able to ping this even when it was working.

What else can I check?

Thanks.


----------



## Hitori (Mar 8, 2013)

Head to canyouseeme.org and enter the port numbers and let it see if it detects them. The detected IP address *should* be the static one.
If the port is not showing as open but you have verified the servers are accessible via LAN, then the missing link is between the server and the internet. So what devices lie between them? Is it just the router? Is there a firewall appliance as well?
To get a ping response, there might be a firewall setting in the router which is set to deny ICMP packets. This is generally a good thing.

Can you set up a test FTP server and forward the port, then test it using that same website? Of course, disable the forward once you are done testing. That will at least reveal if the standard ports are accessible.

Get the IP of the external client machine and try pinging and it from one of the servers.

And never underestimate the value of a good old reboot... for computers as well as routers and firewalls! Of course, notify anyone who might be affected before rebooting anything!!!


----------



## ricktheitguy (Mar 18, 2013)

Thanks for your response!

Oddly, shortly after I disabled the Routing and Remote of the server, I was able to access the server via Remote Desktop. Not sure if related or something else, but it works again.

Thanks again.


----------



## Hitori (Mar 8, 2013)

Psssh, I didn't do diddly squat, this was all to your credit!


----------

